

Intel SSD DC P3700 (NVMe PCIe SSD) Review - wmf
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8104/intel-ssd-dc-p3700-review-the-pcie-ssd-transition-begins-with-nvme

======
brownbat
In addition to the review, provides a great picture of the future of SSDs, and
a thorough explanation of why SATA and AHCI weren't sustainable choices given
the low latency of SSDs.

